

Why MySpace Failed (Or When You Kill The User Experience, You Kill Yourself) - wesleyverhoeve
http://www.wesleyverhoeve.com/why-myspace-failed-or-when-you-kill-the-user-experience-you-kill-yourself

======
p3ll0n
A more humorous take on MySpace's slow demise ...

"For a brief period of time, MySpace was the site where everyone kept their
profile and managed their friendships. But soon, the service began to attract
fake profiles, the wrong kind of white people, and struggling musicians. In
real world terms, these three developments would be equivalent to a check
cashing store, a TGIFridays, and a housing project."

\- Christian Lander, "Stuff White People Like" - #106 Facebook
<http://stuffwhitepeoplelike.com/2008/07/31/106-facebook/>

------
csbrooks
I'm starting to see this on Pandora.

I listen to it nearly constantly at work (I usually end up paying a $1 a month
to keep listening), but the ads are starting to get out of control. It doesn't
help that there is a very limited selection, and maybe as a result they seem
totally untargetted. It's irritating to be listening to trace music while I
work, and then cut to a commercial for Ford trucks with country rock playing.

Also, I was trying to use it at home this weekend, and while trying to change
stations I was interrupted by video ads.

I guess on the bright side, the ads are "high quality", for mainstream
products you might see on TV or radio.

~~~
code177
May I recommend <http://di.fm> ? I've been listening to it for years, and all
the ads on any of the trance streams are related to server hosting. They know
their audience..

